# Odor Eliminators



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Is anyone aware of a spray/candle I can use to eliminate the rodent smell mice emit? My wife can't stand it, but I don't want to use anything potentially harmful to the little guys either.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Try placing coffee grind on a plate(s) in the room. It should absorb a lot of the odor.

Increased surface area is better- spread it out rather than thick and consolidated.

Ventilation is your friend. Clean the cages more often.


----------



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you very much. The coffee grounds helped a lot! As did leaving our door open.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

You can also put PDZ in the corners, and I've heard good things about charcoal *in the room* for absorbing smell. A change in diet and bedding are all things that can help as well, as well as keeping humidity down in the room. What is your current husbandry like?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

misakithecrow said:


> Thank you very much. The coffee grounds helped a lot! As did leaving our door open.


Glad it worked!


----------

